# Are You Obsessed



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

with keeping straight lines when you mow? I'm always making adjustments to keep things straight and square.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I try to mix up the cut pattern so I don't leave ruts or tracks over time.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

That's a good practice, Chief. It's nice when you get a nice crosshatch from an opposite diagonal from the week before.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I just follow the same pattern week after week and have never had any of the above mentioned problems. The way my lawns is layed out, it would be hard to change the pattern.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I will mention it*

To my wife,she does all the lawn mowing. Seems like she does a a great job of it.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I used to do the staight lines when using the lawnmower. But with the rider and all the obsticals I sort of went sloppy. Funny thing is the lawnmower wheel tracks would last for a couple of weeks. But the pattern from the rider is almost gone within a couple of days.

Mark


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I can't mow a streaght line with a mower to save myself. Eaven when I try, it comes out all wavy. Granted I don't have the smothest yard, and it's kinda odd shapped, so pretty much just mow it. I do try to very the pattern a little. Being about 3 acres, I can break it up into sections. So I very the size, and shzpe of those sections, and that verys the pattern a little anyway.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Straight lines? These are straight right???
Well i thought i was cutting straight.. i may want to cut back on the michelobs...

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/mvc-209xdup_.jpg>


Like Chief, I do a little different each time to avoid ruts... to be honest, i have not cut my back yard yet this year.. only the front.. been busy and raining on the days when i planned to cut...


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I envy you. You have a beautiful place there.
Ryan


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

When cutting my lawn in front I try to make a perfect line and will correct and correct till I get another icehouse and then it's all good....


----------

